
Can a world without passwords be secure? - mehtankush
https://www.trusona.com/
======
vishalrunner
This solution completely bypasses the open standards based approach championed
by the FiDO (Fast Identity Online) Alliance. There are no technical documents
on their website about the SDK or the protocol.

While this technology seems intuitive and easy to use, I wonder if users will
be locked into one vendor for all their identity. At the same time, when you
have Frank Abagnale ("Catch me if you can" fame, head of FBI cybercrime) as an
advisor, it changes the calculus.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/security/comments/7g1700/there_will...](https://www.reddit.com/r/security/comments/7g1700/there_will_be_no_more_passwords_in_the_next_24/)

